# H&S to Rowse V-rake



## Sandhills Boy (Feb 19, 2012)

Hello Guys,
Want any and all opinions on any v-rakes i guess. I have my H&S 16 wheel rake for sale so i can buy a 16-18 wheel rowse. I would like to get the rubber teeth. That is my questions i guess. How do you guys like your rakes and what kind? I run my h&s with a 50 hp tractor will the rowse make that much difference? We are baling behind bar mowers. We mostly do range mowing here like sub-irrigated Meadows and such. Room is not an issue, bigger the better just pocket stops a guy at a point. Rowse is made right here in my state so would like to stay that way, with the support. I have read they are tough as nails and last about a life time if you take care of them. The H&s is kind of flimsy IMO.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I don't know if 50 hp will handle the Rowse very well?Especialy if you have any hills or rake at higher speeds.

I'm thinkin 100 hp min.


----------



## Sandhills Boy (Feb 19, 2012)

No hills to speak of and pretty rough so about 4.5-5 mph raking is as fast as we go. Our little 50hp JD pulls the 16 wheel h&s at a little over idle most of the time, so i thought it might be ok, just don't know who much harder the rowse will pull, i know it weighs about 1000lbs more but don't know how that will effect it.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Sandhill, I pull a Sitrex 16 wheel with a 60 hp tractor up and down hills with no problem. I love Rowse products. Have 2 of their 9' sickle mowers and they have cut a lot of hay in some rough rocky prairie and ground with them. Mike


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

I seen 2 rowse ultimate rakes running this fall near Dalhart tx. they made my 19 wheeled rakes look small . Huge rakes . Wheel rakes dont take much hp to pull but I have a 180hp tractor on mine. gear up idle down. Rubber teeth are the only way to go I think, last longer and easy to replace.


----------



## Sandhills Boy (Feb 19, 2012)

thanks guys great info, i love to hay been doing since i was a little tyke, for the neighbors mostly, my dad did some little squares then he got out of it when i was ten or so. Then i started helping everyone else at about 13-14. I have stacked with wood and metal slides, small squares, small rounds, and large rounds. My dad purchase a 851 NH dinosaur when i was 15 and we baled around some old pivots and out in the hills. Ran it with our old 4020 and no cab got to love that. Only did that one year finish off the old baler and never put any more hay up until about 6-8 years ago now we do some custom haying. I went to college became an electrical contractor and done that for 15-18 years now i am back home working maintenance at a school and helping my dad again. We run a rowse double 9 hydraulic drive((LOVE IT) ih heads, with our 4020, ford 3415 with a single 9, 1100 mower to cut out lands and the soft stuff, our H&S wheel of course and i run our 4630 JD dueled and 566JD with floater tires and net wrapper. Thanks a bunch Brent.


----------



## dirtdesigner (Jan 22, 2012)

i just got a 14 wheel frontier rake made by h and s and now you have me worried. What kind of problems did you have with your rake and why did you want to get rid of it?


----------



## Sandhills Boy (Feb 19, 2012)

Dirt, i want to go to a rubber tooth, those steel are a real PIA to change and take allot of time. The stress rods i call them, the rod on the sides to stabilize and the one underneath the main frame, seem to break and strip out the treads, PIA #2. Then there is no pivot in the middle of the rake, coast over allot of uneven ground, so if you are on a field it works, but we rake meadow ground, where the buffalo used to roam so it is by no means smooth and flat like a pancake, PIA#3. If you keep it on smooth ground and don't drive like a man with his hair on fire i think you will be fine. Just make sure not to set the wheel to dig the ground or you will loose teeth, and pick the rake up when you turn and you will be fine. I like to rake the very out side last after you finish, raking the middle (this is if you bar mow or have no windrows). If you don't understand my explanations just ask, sometimes i don't do that the best. Later Brent.


----------



## dirtdesigner (Jan 22, 2012)

I know what a pia the teeth can be to change but most of my fields are smooth and even. I'll have to watch for the rods though. Thanks for letting me know about them.


----------



## Sandhills Boy (Feb 19, 2012)

Ya i don't think you will have any problems, just don't drop the outside wheel off in a ditch and try to drag it up or not get stopped in time. That plays hell with the tung and stress bars. We never had that problem but seen the neighbors kid do it and it is not a pretty sight.


----------

